# Hope this works



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

<a><img></a> :? this should be Baby Dax, :roll:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, it looks like it worked three time. He is a cutie.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I only see two piccies, but Dax is gettin' big!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Heidi - 

He is VERY handsome!!!!!!


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison thank you very much, considering he only weighed a lb. when he was born he is doing great.  (heidi19) Jan


----------



## heidi19 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both very much, considering he only weighed a lb. at birth he is doing very well. Thanks again girls.(heidi19) Jan


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He has such a cute little face! He looks great!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very cute!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he sure has grown. He is going to be one spoiled little man


----------

